# Biken im Westerwald



## Blackbiker82 (12. März 2013)

Hallo,

will mich kurz vorstellen. 
Heiße Christian und bin 31. 
Habe mir im Sommer 2012 ein MTB zugelegt und Dreh jetzt so meine Runden. 
Würde gern den ein oder anderen Mitfahrer finden, am besten wäre so Raum Hachenburg/Altenkirchen. 

Fähre zb gern zum Dreifelder Weiher und so. 

Meldet euch einfach. 

MfG


----------



## Rea (14. März 2013)

Hi Christian,

ich bin w, 29 und komme aus dem Raum AK. Da ich derzeit noch in Aachen wohne, kenn ich mich was geeignete Strecken angeht in der Gegend wenig aus. Mein Bike hab ich auch erst seit dem letzten Sommer.
Ich bin hin und wieder fürs Wochenende zu Hause, vielleicht lässt sich da was einrichten, bin echt gespannt was der WW da trailmäßig zu bieten hat.

Freue mich auf deine Antwort,
Rea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JumpingJohn (14. März 2013)

Hachenburg/Altenkirchen ist mir en bissel weit weg, zum Dreifelder weiher bin ich allerdings schon mal hin geradelt. Gibts hier den auch noch mehr Randwesterwälder wie mich? Raum Elbtal, Dornburg, Westerburg, Wallmerod?


----------



## thomas79 (14. März 2013)

Schaut mal in Betzdorf beim SuF vorbei, da wird das komplette Spektrum abgedeckt. 
http://www.suf-aktuell.de


----------



## JumpingJohn (14. März 2013)

Naja, das ist für mich auch nicht gerade um die Ecke, aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Blackbiker82 (14. März 2013)

Hallo Rea,

also im Ak Raum war ich mit dem MTB auch noch nicht unterwegs, aber könnte man ja mal erkunden. 
Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser, damit man aufs Rad kann.


----------



## GGun (15. März 2013)

Na; das ist doch genau mein Revier.   

Anbieten könnte ich schöne Touren rund um den Weiher.
Oder wie wäre eine Fahrt von der Nisterquelle bzw. Fuchskaute zur Sieg durch das schöne Nistertal.
Ruhiger ginge es zu, bei einem Rundkurs von Hachenburg / Wiesensee.
Ich kann aber auch kürzer. 

Je nachdem könnten wir auch Streckentouren vereinbaren und am Zielort meinen Anhänger deponieren um gemeinsam zurückzufahren.

Da ich immer wieder auf Einzelfahrer treffen, sollten wir nicht einfach mal ein Treffen organisieren um die Interessen abzuchecken?
Ich mache einfach mal einen Vorschlag:

_Mittwoch Abend zum Frühlingsanfang am 20. März 2013 in Hachenburg_

Ich organisiere gerne was!
Bei Interesse einfach melden.

... bis dann
Gun


----------



## Blackbiker82 (15. März 2013)

Hallo Gun,

das klingt ja mal ganz gut. 
Zum Wiesensee würde ich zb gern mal fahren. 

Jetzt muss es nur mal was trockener werden, dann kann man ja mal eine Tour planen. 

MfG Christian


----------



## Rea (16. März 2013)

Ab wann würds denn am Mittwoch losgehen, bei 16 h wär ich dabei, gerne auch früher, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit, heißt kein Regen, Schnee. 
Wie wärs sonst mit Sa?


----------



## GGun (17. März 2013)

Hmm,
ich hatte da erher an eine nette Stammtischrunde gedacht.    
Nachmittags arbeiten normale Menschen. 

Bei der jetzigen Resonanz findet erstmal am Mittwoch wohl eher kein Treffen satt. 
Wenn sich mindestens 5 Biker hier melden, starte ich nach den Osterferien mal eine neue Aktion. 

Also bis dann ...


----------



## inkon (19. März 2013)

schade....hab ich jetzt erst gelesen 

ich komme aus hardt (ursprünglich aus aachen) und wäre gerne nach hachenburg gekommen weil ich hier in und um hardt keine gescheiten trails finden konnte.

wohne erst ein paar monate im ww.

ach ja......vorstellen sollte ich mich auch:

ich bin 46 und fange jetzt nach einer pause von einem jahr (da hat es mich ziemlich zerissen) wieder an zu fahren. ich muß aber sagen das ich eher der bergab und weniger der bergauf fahrer bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ce_defiant (23. März 2013)

Hi Christian,

ich heisse Carsten,39,und komme aus Westerburg und habe letztes Jahr mit dem Biken begonnen.
Habe neben einem eBike auch ein normales MTB geholt.

Am Wiesensee treffen ist keine schlechte Idee und für den Anfang wohl auch für mich machbar, da noch nicht soo fit .

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## sebot.rlp (24. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Was fahrt ihr alle denn so (Cross Country, Enduro,...)? Ich suche paar schöne Enduro Touren mit technischen bzw. paar flowigen Trails. Da ich ab und zu in Altenkirchen bin, würde ich beim nächsten Mal evtl. gerne mal mein Bike einpacken.

Ciao
Sebastian


----------



## GGun (26. März 2013)

Hier mal eine kleine Impression von der gestrigen Wiesenseetour.




Bevor wir eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt starten müsste es noch ein paar Grad zulegen. Das Wetter ist zum 

So wird das wohl nix mit der Trainingsvorbereitung.
Also bin ich heute mal ins Lahntal ausgewichen um einfach nur Kilometer zu machen. War dann doch überrascht, dass es nicht nur "Autobahnen" gibt.




Was ich so fahre, sind im Augenblick eher die Vorbereitungskilometer für den Alpencross im August. Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, habe ich mich schon mal für einen Marathon und eine 24h Veranstaltung angemeldet. Rennen kann ich das nicht nennen, denn mit 45 zählt nur ankommen   .


----------



## sonic_broom (27. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Mein Name ist Alex, bin 25, und wohne im Raum Altenkirchen bei Weyerbusch, also von der anderen Seite von Ak aus Hachenburg aus gesehen. Wenn das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen (hoffentlich) besser wird, würde ich mich mit meinem Bruder gern anschließen. Vom Fahrprofil sind wir zurzeit recht ähnlich, mit 18 hab ich mal nen Alpencross gemacht und habe sonst eine recht brauchbare Fahrtechnik, würde ich jetzt mal behaupten. Ich nutze gerade eigentlich nurnoch mein Enduro, weil man damit einfach überall hochkommt, auch wenns länger dauert; Runter gehts sowieso .
Naja, konditionell haben wir beide über den Winter schon recht stark abgebaut, ich denke aber, dass das schnell wieder beisammen ist.

Gruß!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. März 2013)

Hallo ich bin der Marcel 27 jahre und komme aus Hachenburg ich fahre fast täglich es wäre schön mal mit ein paar von euch zu fahren müssten nur mal einen Termin machen also bis dann


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. April 2013)

Hallo sollen wir diese Woche mal einen Termin ausmachen? es wäre doch super das Wetter passt auch wer hat lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (4. April 2013)

das läuft ja


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. April 2013)

ja schade


----------



## GGun (4. April 2013)

Schade! Stimmt! 
Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde.
Bin diese Woche dienstl. ziemlich eingespannt. 
... und habe Angst, dass ihr mich abhängt 
Und nächste Woche auch noch 3 Tage weg. 
Ist zum  mein ganzer Trainingsplan kommt durcheinander.
Wie wäre also Samstag oder ggf. morgen, Freitag später Nachmittag, zur Kennenlerntour?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. April 2013)

also Samstag würde bei mir Passen wo treffen wir uns 
abhängen? Nein ich denke das passt schon also bis Samstag


----------



## Blackbiker82 (5. April 2013)

Hallo,

kann mich leider noch nicht anschließen da mich eine Erkältung erwischt hat.


----------



## GGun (5. April 2013)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ... wo treffen wir uns



Wie wäre der Treffpunkt Judenfriedhof (Quasi bei mir um die Ecke)?
Aber auch alles andere ist mir recht.
Sagen wir so um 13:30 Uhr.
Welche Richtung willst Du einschlagen? Richtung Dreifelden liegt immer noch Schnee und Eis.

Wäre schön der eine oder andere kommt noch vorbei. 
Ggf. auch mit und ohne Bike und/oder mit oder ohne Erkältung einfach mal zum Kennenlernen und Lage cheken.


----------



## Rea (5. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich wär für eine gemütliche Kennenlernrunde zu haben. Zeit und Treffpunkt passt. Wie Gun schon gemeint hat, wär es schön wenn sich noch ein paar anschließen 

Gruß


----------



## sonic_broom (6. April 2013)

Ups, erst jetzt gesehen. Allerdings schaff ichs Sa eh nicht, muss arbeiten... nächstes Mal vllt...

Grüße!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. April 2013)

ich komme aber ich kenne den judenfriedhof nicht komme aus Hachenburg treffen am Dreifelder.... wäre für mich ok


----------



## GGun (6. April 2013)

Hier die Adresse:
Dehlinger Weg
Hachenburg

oder guckst hier (grüner Pfeil = Judenfriedhof):
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.66...7.842962&spn=0.002499,0.004748&num=1&t=h&z=18

liegt direkt am WW-Steig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. April 2013)

OK also dann bis gleich


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. April 2013)

ok werde mich jetzt langsam fertig machen laut Wetterbericht soll es auch gleich trocken werden
also bis gleich


----------



## GGun (6. April 2013)

Wird aber auch Zeit, dass der Schneeschauer endlich aufhört.
... nur noch Kette ölen. 

... bis gleich


----------



## GGun (7. April 2013)

... wollte nochmal DANKE sagen für die nette Tour.
Wie war der Sonntag? Podium oder Extremcouching 
 @Marcel, Dir muss ich noch ein paar spezielle Steigungen und Trails für's GA2 Berg- und EB- Training zeigen, damit's nicht zu eintönig wird.


----------



## Rea (7. April 2013)

Ich hätts ja nach der Tour gestern nicht mehr geglaubt, war aber heut nochmal mit einem Freund unterwegs. Jetzt ist aber erstmal couchsurfing angesagt 

... nochmal großen Dank an Gun für die schöne Strecke immer wieder gern


----------



## Blackbiker82 (8. April 2013)

Wo seit ihr denn her Gefahren? Gibt's eine Aufzeichnung?


----------



## GGun (8. April 2013)

Blackbiker82 schrieb:


> Wo seit ihr denn her Gefahren? Gibt's eine Aufzeichnung?



Jepp die gibt es!
Aber nicht öffentlich im Forum!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. April 2013)

also für das Podium hat es Leider nicht ganz gereicht  aber die Berge für das Ga2 Training gucke ich mir gerne an evtl. wird es ja dann was mit dem Podium
Samstag hat mir sehr gut gefallen wäre schön wenn wir das öfter hinbekommen würden
also bis dahin


----------



## GGun (12. April 2013)

Warum sollten wir's nicht hinbekommen! 
Morgen am Samstag starte ich wieder um 16:00 Uhr am bekannten Startpunkt.
Ziel ist noch offen. Vielleicht Wiesensee oder entlang des Nistertals?
Ich denke, so 3 Stündchen könnten es werden.
Jemand Lust?

Am Sonntag stehen dann 2 Stunden auf dem Programm. 
Aber dann noch vor dem Frühstück.  Sagen wir mal so um 9:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GGun (6. Mai 2013)

Das nächste lange Wochenende steht vor der Tür. 

Wie sieht's mit einer Wiesenseerunde aus?
Start und Ziel Hachenburg
60 - 70 km kommen da locker zusammen.
Je nach Mitfahrer können wir jederzeit die Strecke auch gerne anpassen.
Datum und Uhrzeit alles noch offen. 
Jemand Lust?
Wann?


----------



## GGun (13. Mai 2013)

....hmmm....
Das lange Wochende ist vorbei und zwei Bikes sind hinüber 

Entweder habe ich das falsche Forum erwicht, oder die falschen Fragen gestellt.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. Mai 2013)

was haste gemacht?


----------



## GGun (13. Mai 2013)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> was haste gemacht?


Ich habe mir beim nagelneuen 29er das Schaltwerk abgerissen und dies hat sich dann wunderbar in die Speichen eingefädelt. 
Übrigens auf der Tour, die wir auch gefahren sind.
Beim Rush Carbon dann  der GAU. Ein ca. 2cm Riss im Oberrohr in den Nähe der Sattelstütze.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. Mai 2013)

das hört sich nicht gut an! 29er habe ich mir jetzt auch bestellt brauchste doch eigentlich nur ein neues Schaltauge oder? oder ist alles verbogen?


----------



## GGun (14. Mai 2013)

Genau so!
Verbogen und Speichen hinüber.
Aber jetzt fährt es wieder  und wird gleich zur Feierabendrunde ausgiebig getreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Mai 2013)

Morgen jemand lust auf eine kleine feierabend runde?


----------



## GGun (15. Mai 2013)

Sorry, morgen kann ich leider nicht!
Außerdem habe ich mir gerade eine Erkältung eingefangen. 
Training muss mal 3 Tage pausieren.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. Mai 2013)

gute Besserung


----------



## lonleyrider (19. Mai 2013)

So, jetzt hab ich mal diesen Thread gelesen. Ic h komme aus dem Raum Limburg und fahre immer in den Westerwald, vorzugsweise Westerburg, Dreifelder Weiher, Bad Marienberg...
Gibt es da aktuell einen Treff?
Fahre üblicherweise lange Tagestouren, können als ruhig mal 100 KM werden. Meistens an Werktagen, da ich Schichtdienst mache und unterhalb der Woche viel Freizeit habe.


----------



## GGun (21. Mai 2013)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich mal diesen Thread gelesen. Ic h komme aus dem Raum Limburg und fahre immer in den Westerwald, vorzugsweise Westerburg, Dreifelder Weiher, Bad Marienberg...
> Gibt es da aktuell einen Treff?
> Fahre üblicherweise lange Tagestouren, können als ruhig mal 100 KM werden. Meistens an Werktagen, da ich Schichtdienst mache und unterhalb der Woche viel Freizeit habe.


 
Du siehst:   - Sehr schwierig! - 

Wir haben es erst ein einziges Mal geschafft, eine gemeinsame Tour zu starten. 
Unterwegs trifft man dann wieder jede Menge Einzelfahrer.

Ich drück's mal positiv aus. "Von denen ist keiner im Forum angemeldet" 
Auf der anderen Seite, ist der Westerwälder an und für sich, nicht gerade für seine offene Kommunikation bekannt (ich darf das als Originalwäller sagen   ).
Es kann auch daran liegen, dass keiner hechelnd hinterherfahren möchte, wobei das ja meine Position, als BJ 67'er, in der Gruppe ist.

Sollte uns aber nicht abhalten, trotzdem mal zu treffen. 


_Ach übrigens_: Möchte noch jemand am kommenden Sonntag, den 26.05.2013 mitfahren zum 11. Ruhrgebiets-MTB-Marathon/20. Aplerbecker CTF?
Ich werde Sonntag in der Frühe starten und habe noch Platz für Bike und Fahrer.
Infos gibt es hier


----------



## lonleyrider (21. Mai 2013)

Shit, ich hab Samstag Nachtdienst, dann bin ich Sonntag zu platt für ein Rennen. 
Aber was das Fahren angeht: Wir können ja einfach mal etwas planen. Du musst nur sagen, wann du Zeit hast. Woher kommste denn?


----------



## GGun (23. Mai 2013)

Also für längere Touren, käme bei mir nur das Wochenende in Frage.
Den Startpunkt können wir immer noch vereinbaren. 
So als kleine Vorbereitung für Driedorf. 
Hachenburg wäre für mich natürlich optimal.


----------



## lonleyrider (23. Mai 2013)

Als Vorbereitung für Driedorf? Bist du bei dem 24 h Rennen 
dabei?


----------



## GGun (23. Mai 2013)

Jepp!
Ich versuche mich im hohen Alter als Einzelfahrer. 
Sehe das aber eher als Spaß und Vorbereitung für meinen Alpencross.


----------



## lonleyrider (24. Mai 2013)

ok, ich bin in diesem Jahr auch als einzelfahrer dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rea (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie siehts aus, jemand Lust und Zeit diese Woche noch eine Tour zu starten? Fr oder Sa, so ab 17/18h im Raum Altenkirchen/ Hachenburg?

Schöne Grüße
Rea


----------



## GGun (6. Juni 2013)

Freitag ab 17:00 Uhr; ich bin dabei!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. Juni 2013)

ich komme auch


----------



## Rea (6. Juni 2013)

Supi 

da ich mich in der Region nicht auskenne, muss einer von euch beiden das guiden übernehmen. Komme auch gern wieder nach Hachenburg.

Freu mich


----------



## GGun (6. Juni 2013)

Ist mir Alles recht!
Wir können uns gerne bei mir treffen und/oder am Judenfriedhof in Hachenburg. Könnte ja sein, dass noch jemand spontan Lust hat mitzufahren.
Wohin und woher können wir immer noch ausmachen.
Ich freu' mich auf die Tour.


----------



## Rea (7. Juni 2013)

Mach mich auf den Weg und werde am Judenfriedhof auf euch warten. Bis gleich!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. Juni 2013)

sorry hat Leider heute nicht geklappt


----------



## Rea (8. Juni 2013)

Top wars gestern   @gun danke für die klasse Tour

Also ich könnte schon wieder los, wer hat den kommende Woche Zeit?
Mo-Do, 30-40km für 2-3 Stündchen

Da mir nächste Woche kein Woche kein Auto zur Verfügung steht, wäre im Umkreis von Weyerbusch/Altenkirchen optimal.


----------



## GGun (10. Juni 2013)

Rea schrieb:


> Top wars gestern   @_gun_ danke für die klasse Tour
> 
> Also ich könnte schon wieder los, wer hat den kommende Woche Zeit?
> Mo-Do, 30-40km für 2-3 Stündchen
> ...



Lust hätte ich schon und habe auch schon nach schönen Strecken bei gpsies Ausschau gehalten.
Nur zu dumm, dass es wohl bei mir erst wieder zum Wochenenden klappt.
Ich melde mich aber nochmal per pn bei dir.
Immerhin wollte ich dir noch ein paar Info mitteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (15. Juni 2013)

W


----------



## Bergamont7.2 (22. Juni 2013)

Guten Tag,
18 Jähriger Freeride/Downhill fahrer hier.
Ich komme aus Roth (ca. 14 km) von AK
Also wenn jemand lust auf nette Waldwege hat, Wissen/Sieg hinter dem Kucksberg.
Ich bin selbst nicht überall dort gefahren, also ist nicht so das ich mich dort 1a auskenne
aber es ist dennoch angenehm dort zu fahren.
Dazu habt ihr eine schöne Aussicht wenn ihr den Kucksberg raufgeht.
Falls dies jemand vor hat , lasst euch nicht von der schranke und dem schild "betreten verboten" abschrecken vorsichtig vorbei fahren und wenn jemand fragt sagt dem jenigen ihr wollt nur hoch 

also falls jemand interesse, ich beantworte auch fragen bezüglich wissen/sieg 

mfg Bergamont


----------



## andydark (26. Juni 2013)

wenn hier mal was ab driedorf oder fuchskaute oder umgebung gestartet wird wäre ich auch mal dabei. sollte aber nicht so extrem übel zur sache gehen, also nicht so dinger wie der singletrail beim 24h rennen in driedorf am stück 
bin allerdings elektrifiziert, aber passe mich jedem tempo gerne an ab 7 km/h.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Juli 2013)

@ GGun: warst du gestern in Driedorf beim 24Std. Rennen?


----------



## GGun (1. Juli 2013)

*... und wie ich dabei war !* 
Trotz aller Probleme knappe 6.000 hm und 2 Runden mehr als ich mir vorgenommen hatte!
Aber jetzt kommt's: Schnellste Runde war die vorletzte Runde 
Heute morgen bin ich um 07:00 Uhr wieder zur Arbeit, und ich muss sagen, nix tut weh, keine blauen Flecken nur ein klein wenig Muskelkatze.   

Den Rest erzähle ich mal auf einer Feierabendrunde!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Juli 2013)

Super leistung! Glückwunsch dachte mir dich öfters gesehen zu haben bin auch da gewesen aber im 4er team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GGun (1. Juli 2013)

Was?
Und du hast mich nicht geschoben. 

Jetzt raus damit: Welches Team? Die grün/weißen?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Juli 2013)

Schieben konnte ich dich Leider nicht mehr
ja wir waren so ein Seifen Hersteller Team
war ein sehr hartes Rennen mit sehr vielen Höhenmetern..... aber das Wetter hat mitgespielt


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Juli 2013)

gefällt mir


----------



## GGun (1. Juli 2013)

Meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## GGun (20. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich dieses Jahr etwas zurückhalten ....
Aber dann, habe heute morgen die Westerwälder-Zeitung gelesen!
Direkt in meinem Revier ein 24h Rennen.
Ein Bericht zum Stöffel-Race. www.stoeffel-race.de
Die Anmeldung ist bereits offen.
Da könnte ich schwach werden.  

Wer ist denn noch dabei?


----------



## lonleyrider (7. März 2014)

G


----------



## Ric182 (3. April 2014)

Hallo Leute, ich bin neu hier. Fahre recht viel Fahrrad und Suche ab und an auch jemanden der Bock hat mit zu fahren. Komme aus höhn und dreh meine Runden hier im Westerwald. Einfach quer durch. Das Stoffel-Race ist 5km von mir entfernt  warte momentan noch auf mein Rad. Hab das alte wohl zu früh verkauft :/ naja Ende April soll's eigentlich da sein und dann kann es los gehen. Wer bock hat kann sich gerne melden 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marvin142 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre auch gern um den Dreifelder weiher

Ride it, Love it!


----------



## Ummagumma81 (26. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre im Dreieck zwischen Bad Marienberg, Hachenburg und Betzdorf meine Runden. Über Gesellschaft würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## chevyk30 (8. Juli 2014)

Huhu hab seit 2 Wochen ein neues Bike und wollte mich euch anschliesen.Komme aus der nähe von Montabaur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Ich suche auch nach netten Mitfahrern!
Habe die Woche das Bike bekommen und möchte langsam aber sicher wieder richtig loslegen.
Ich komme aus Hahn, fahre auch gerne um den Dreifelder-Weiher, Wiesensee..........alles was geht.
Wenn´s zeitlich passt würd ich mich gerne anschliessen.

Gruß


----------



## chevyk30 (26. Juli 2014)

Und wie "finden" wir uns ?


----------



## BjL (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Ist noch jemand aktiv ?

Gruß


----------



## GGun (8. Januar 2015)

BjL schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ist noch jemand aktiv ?
> 
> Gruß



... und wie sogar!
Nur leider meistens auch alleine, weil zeitlich meist nichts anders passt.
Aber für 'ne Runde bin ich immer zu haben. Ob im Dunkeln, bei Schnee oder spontan. 
Zumindest haben wir die gleichen Reviere und wer weiß, vielleicht sind wir uns auch schon mal im Wald begegnet.


----------



## BjL (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Könnte gut sein das wir uns schon begegnet sind .

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja mal was auf die Kette . Ich bin für fast alle Wetterlagen gerüstet, Licht hab ich auch ! 

Gruß


----------



## chevyk30 (26. Juni 2015)

noch jemand da?


----------



## GGun (26. Juni 2015)

chevyk30 schrieb:


> noch jemand da?


Jepp!
Aber nur kurz, denn morgen steht ja 24h Driedorf an.


----------



## chevyk30 (26. Juni 2015)

ah ok viel erfolg!


----------



## BjL (26. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (28. Juni 2015)

Jemand Lust und Zeit ?

Hierfür:

http://www.muenz-sportkonzept.de/extrembike/


----------



## chevyk30 (29. Juni 2015)

ich mache mit


----------



## BjL (29. Juni 2015)

Bin noch am überlegen. 

Man könnte mal ein Training mitfahren.


----------



## chevyk30 (29. Juni 2015)

so hab ich das auch vor.Mal die Strecke abchecken nich das ich nach 7 Std noch unterwegs bin...


----------



## BjL (29. Juni 2015)

Samstag den 4.7. ist quasi "freies" Training.

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich wohl dabei.

Wieso 7 Stunden? Sind doch bloß 30km. Also 1 gute Stunde


----------



## GGun (13. März 2016)

Nicht dass jemand auf die Idee kommt ich hätte das Bike aufgegeben 
Alleine macht es halt nur halb soviel Spass  und deshalb fahre ich mit den super netten Leuten vom SV Gehlert.

Termine jeden Mittwoch und am Wochenende

Weitere Infos zu den Terminen und Treffpunkten findet ihr unter der Rubrik Radsport: http://www.sv-gehlert.de
Gastfahrer sind herzlich willkommen! Genau so habe ich auch angefangen. 

... also ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nschoenlaub (25. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Jemand Lust heute Nachmittag spontan zu pedalieren? Dreifelder Weiher ggf.


----------



## chevyk30 (25. März 2016)

Oh jetzt ist der Braten im Ofen...sonst gerne,Gruß michi


----------



## BjL (25. März 2016)

Huhu Michi, alles klar bei dir?

Level 3 nächstes Wochenende im Schwarzwald gebucht, 2 Tage lang biken

Mache dann den Gravity1 beim Leo


----------



## chevyk30 (25. März 2016)

Aloa ! Level zwo und drei auch gebucht. Mit leo im Emser bikepark. Viel Spaß !


----------



## Paiza (25. März 2016)

Ist eigentlich jemand aus Bad Marieberg hier, der lust auf Trails hat?


----------



## nschoenlaub (25. März 2016)

Aus Marienberg nicht. Ist ja aber nicht weit. Kennst Du denn ein paar Trails? Bin noch nicht lange auf dem mtb im WW unterwegs


----------



## Paiza (25. März 2016)

Ja, geht aber eher richtung Burbach, Neunkirchen, Herdorf

Hier oben ist leider alles zu flach


----------



## nschoenlaub (26. März 2016)

"Osterhasen Jagd" am Montag Vormittag/Mittag?


----------



## chevyk30 (26. März 2016)

Nachmittag ginge bei mir. Frau kommt von der Nachtschicht und geht pennen.ich hüte die Kids solange...ab mittags dann bereit.


----------



## BjL (26. März 2016)

Mir ist wurscht wann, bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nschoenlaub (26. März 2016)

Klingt nach nem Plan. Noch jemand?
BjL braucht man wahrscheinlich gar nicht fragen. Der wird sowieso dabei sein, denke ich.


----------

